# I suddenly lost my male budgie and went against everything and it worked !!



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being

At this time, only you and the Talk Budgies staff can see what is posted in this thread.
Your post will not be displayed publicly on this forum. 

Refusal to quarantine a new budgie goes completely against what are considered by this forum to be best practices.
You chose not to quarantine your new budgie and you simply "got lucky". 
Encouraging other members to do the same is highly irresponsible.*

*Quarantine - Is it Really that Important?*
*Quarantine Your Birds*

*If you wish to be a member of this forum, you need to carefully read the following before posting:*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*

*I recommend you remove the wooden dowel perches in the cage and replace them with natural wooden perches of varying diameters to help prevent pressure sores.
Pressure Sores
Bumblefoot
The information in this link will give examples of better options for perches:
Essentials for a Great Cage*

*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.*
*Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)*

*These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums, 

I agree with FaeryBee above. You simply got lucky and most people will not have that experience. Not only are there various potentials for illness to spread or parasites such as mites to spread to other birds but the sudden introduction of a new bird to another bird _frequently_ (though not always, as you have seen) leads to stress, aggression, and territorial behaviors. Either or both of these are inflicting upon budgies necessary stress and therefore should be avoided. 

Encouraging other members to go against this is remarkably short-sighted because while you may have had a lucky experience this is in no way indicative of the situation others will be in. 

Please be sure to read the above thoroughly! 

Best wishes


----------

